# bulletproof ftp server 2.15 über netzwerk



## kain-animtion (15. September 2003)

moin! ich hab bulletproof ftp server 2.15 und hab das internet über netzerk laufen also 1server und einen clienten (ich). was muss ich denn machen um meinen ftp server online zu kriegen? wenn cih das versuch steht da immer : 

15.09.2003 14:52:56 SERVER: Unable to start server, port 21 may already be in use.


----------



## dfd1 (16. September 2003)

Ich denke mal, das du über den Server online gehst. Dann musst du NAT (Network Adress Translation) einrichten wo steht, wohin der Port21 weitergeleitet werden soll.

Was für ein OS ist auf dem Server installiert?


----------



## kain-animtion (16. September 2003)

der server hat win xp prof genau wie ich... wie soll ich den port 21 einstellen? ich bin ein   newbe ..,.


----------



## Blumenkind (16. September 2003)

Dann probier mal einen anderen Port z.B. 444 oder 2134 etc.

Wenn es nicht geht, solltest du uns vllt. noch sagen, welchen Server du unter XP laufen hast.


----------



## kain-animtion (19. September 2003)

ne funktioniert nicht... was meinst du mit server? wir haben dsl und 2 computer die per netzwerk miteinander verbunden sind...


----------



## Blumenkind (20. September 2003)

Ja, aber welche Serversoftware läuft auf dem Compi, der ans Netz angeschlossen ist?

Da wäre z.B. WinRoute....

Oder habt ihr das per Internetfreigabe über WinXp geregelt?


----------



## kain-animtion (20. September 2003)

jup mit internetfreigabe..


----------



## chibisuke (20. September 2003)

Ich arbeite selbst mit bpftpserver...
Nun es kann im endeffekt 3 ursachen haben das du diese fehlermeldung bekommst..
1.) das port das du benutzt ist bereits von einer anderen software belegt
 in dem fall stellst du in den einstellungen das port um, und dann  es..
2.) eine software firewall verhindert das du ausgehende ports aktivierst.. hast du vieleicht sowas wie ZoneAlarm, Norton Internet Security, kaspersky anti-hacker oder ähnliches installiert? dann musst du das port /die app dort freigeben...
3.) das socket subsystem is abgestürzt, in dem fall hilft eigendlich net viel (sehr unwahrscheinlich, is bei mir erst 1x vorgekommen.. wird durch nen neustart behoben)


----------



## kain-animtion (20. September 2003)

wie kann ich denn den port umstellen


----------

